# What product should I use to tie my bands?



## KCshooter77 (11 mo ago)

I've been using flat dental floss, it works well. I think something elastic would work better. Please if anyone has something they could recommend? Thanks.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Bands to fork or bands to pouch?

I regularly use Alliance rubber bands for bands to fork. And rainbowlooms for bands to pouch.

To fork:








Tying Belt For Slingshot Band Tying 20M/Roll (Not sold separately)


Amber Belt For Band Tying Length: 20m/roll Thickness: 0.15mm Width: 5mm Amber belt is a useful for band assembly. Whether youre equipped with flat or tubular bands, it's perfect for tying your pouches




www.snipersling.com





To pouch:








Precise Crystal String For Pouches Tying DIY 60M/Roll (Not sold separately)


Precise Crystal String For Pouches Tying DIY 60M/Roll Length: 60m/roll Size: 1mm Precise 1mm crystal string is perfect for tying your pouches onto bands. It is light and flexible with high durability, that keeps your pouches or bands secured tightly. Customize how you want your bands to be...




www.snipersling.com


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Pouch to band - cotton string
Band to fork - Strip of old latex


----------



## KCshooter77 (11 mo ago)

brucered said:


> Bands to fork or bands to pouch?
> 
> I regularly use Alliance rubber bands for bands to fork. And rainbowlooms for bands to pouch.
> 
> ...


Okay, thanks


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Band to fork- strips of latex left over from making bands.

Pouch to band- Amber belt for quite a while. Before that waxed button thread, butcher's twine, or cotton string.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Watch the black crystal string. It’ll dye your bands. Not that it matters functionally but it looks like crap. All of the above methods have worked well for me. I’ve been using amber belt these days for bands to pouch and latex for bands to fork. Or more amber belt.


----------



## KCshooter77 (11 mo ago)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Band to fork- strips of latex left over from making bands.
> 
> Pouch to band- Amber belt for quite a while. Before that waxed button thread, butcher's twine, or cotton string.


Thanks


----------



## KCshooter77 (11 mo ago)

Sandstorm said:


> Watch the black crystal string. It’ll dye your bands. Not that it matters functionally but it looks like crap. All of the above methods have worked well for me. I’ve been using amber belt these days for bands to pouch and latex for bands to fork. Or more amber belt.


Where can I get Amber belt?


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

KCshooter77 said:


> Where can I get Amber belt?


Almost all of the major suppliers will have it. It goes by a variety of names: Amber belt, amber tape, band tying tape, etc.. here in the U.S. Pocketpredator.com or Simple-shot.com should carry it. There are a couple other local vendors too that I can’t remember offhand.
Although you don’t need it for amber belt, learning to tie a constrictor knot is a good idea too. Incase you’d need to use cotton string. Which is cheap and readily available.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Almost all of the major suppliers will have it. It goes by a variety of names: Amber belt, amber tape, band tying tape, etc.. here in the U.S. Pocketpredator.com or Simple-shot.com should carry it. There are a couple other local vendors too that I can’t remember offhand.
> Although you don’t need it for amber belt, learning to tie a constrictor knot is a good idea too. Incase you’d need to use cotton string. Which is cheap and readily available.


Waxed button thread from walmart with a constrictor knot- that was so smooth. Hard to believe I switched to amber belt. But very happy to have learned the constrictor knot!


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Bands to pouch - waxed cotton thread (constrictor knot)

Bands to forks - cut a thin strip of band material (wrap and tuck)

Sent from my SM-J330F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

This thing here:










https://www.daraz.pk/products/daily-tools-1pcs-100m-clear-stretch-elastic-beading-cord-string-cable-thread-1mm-spool-line-i207380019-s1412188551.html?search=1



Elastic thread. I like the neatness and it's very strong after a few turns.

And of course cotton thread for the pouch side.

I used plastic twine (what they use to wrap packages in) for a while.... not so good.

Having said that, I've taken to clips now.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

treefork said:


> Pouch to band - cotton string
> Band to fork - Strip of old latex


Same here it is simple and works


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I only use amber belt for fork and pouch attachment.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

I use crystal string for the pouch, amber belt for the forks.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Waxed button thread from walmart with a constrictor knot- that was so smooth. Hard to believe I switched to amber belt. But very happy to have learned the constrictor knot!


The waxed didn’t slip on you? Well, I guess it didn’t, but that’s good to know. 👍


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Cuffs and clips for me.
Why?
Have proved to myself cuffs at pouch simply last much longer and can be fine tuned and reused.
Clips are so fast and again fine tuning lengths becomes so easy, of course only allowing for shorter why I always go a little long then cut to prefered draw length and pull weight.
Just my way, kinda miss tying with c string as got dialed in and accurate and have mastered wrap and tuck on clipless frames but sure will never buy or make one again.
Just my one cents worth...,
ukj


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> The waxed didn’t slip on you? Well, I guess it didn’t, but that’s good to know. 👍


I love the waxed button thread. No slipping with a constrictor knot. I keep some in my bag now as a just in case even though I I usually tie pouches with amber belt now.


----------



## KCshooter77 (11 mo ago)

Thanks for feedback!


----------



## KCshooter77 (11 mo ago)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I love the waxed button thread. No slipping with a constrictor knot. I keep some in my bag now as a just in case even though I I usually tie pouches with amber belt now.


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

I have been using this type of tying material. 
Amber belt is the most popular tying material in China, which is quite light but flexible, could withstand a dozen kilograms of pull. It is good for tying flat bands and tubers and never collapse.
Thickness: 0.15mm
Band and Tuber Set Tying Material Amber belt


----------



## KCshooter77 (11 mo ago)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

All the slingshot gurus on THIS side of the river use cotton for the band to pouch connection and latex strips (or alliance rubber bands) for the band to fork connection. 
I really like black (so tactical) #3 Mercerized cotton thread for the constrictor knot. But I have cooking twine, too.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

I use amber belt to tie the bands to the pouch. I've never really used anything else 😅 the first time I saw it I was surprised by the resistance it has compared to its low weight.
To tie the bands to the frame I use latex straps. In some photos of the forum I have seen that some people also tie the bands to the frame with amber belt. I have never tried it.


----------

